# Suche: neuen Job



## Michael Schneider (29 Juni 2006)

Bin zwar aktuell angestellt, aber habe lust auf was neues.

Profi in Automatisierungs, MSR und Antriebstechnik.
Alle möglichen SPSen, Visualisierung, Roboter, PC Applikationen usw.
Teilweise auch Hardwarentwicklung auf Microcontrollerbasis.

Gebiet möglichst Bayern

Bei Interresse s?chreibe ich gerne mehr.
Bzw. vielleicht kennt jemand eine Firma mit offenen Stellen?


----------



## bayer (5 Juli 2006)

Michael Schneider schrieb:
			
		

> Bin zwar aktuell angestellt, aber habe lust auf was neues.
> 
> Profi in Automatisierungs, MSR und Antriebstechnik.
> Alle möglichen SPSen, Visualisierung, Roboter, PC Applikationen usw.
> ...


Bitte melden sie sich bei uns mit Lebenslauf und Bewerbung.
Gruß
Karl Bayer Import - Export  06352789615 Fax 789617


----------



## Admin35 (17 Juli 2006)

Sehr geehrter Herr Schneider

Bitte senden Sie uns ihre Bewerbung mit Lebenslauf gerne auch per E-Mail zu.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Bruno PETER


----------



## seeba (18 Juli 2006)

http://www.narz-systems.de/54013297ce0fa2b0a.html


----------



## maggi.kochstudio (21 Juli 2006)

Hallo Michael,

mal ne dumme Frage. Kenne einen Michael Schneider, auch aus Bayern. Habe seinerzeit mit ihm JCI Anlagen in Betrieb genommen. Falls Du das zufällig bist, kannste ja mal mailen.


----------

